# what is in your first aid kit for the goats when you pack?



## kelly t (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi I was wondering what everyone keeps in their first aid kit for the goats. Was going to put one together before we head out and would like some ideas for those just in case scenarios.
-bandage material
-suture material
-baby aspirin?


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

Kelly if you use the search link at the top of the page and type in "first aid" you'll see a number of post on the subject. One of the thread lines is "survey of emergency supplies" it has a lot of idea's. My favorite resource is a small book called "Field First Aid for Goats" by Alice Beberness and Caroyln Eddy. It can give you a real good idea of what you need to have and a step by step instruction guide on how to use it. 
Good luck, IdahoNancy


----------



## kelly t (Jan 26, 2013)

Thank you very much I thought I looked everywhere for this.... I guess not thanks again


----------



## southern-blue (May 11, 2013)

Northwestern has a goat first aid kit. I had looked into buying it, but they are currently out of stock. The kit includes your basic bandages and stuff as well as two books on goat first aid. The books are water proof, so even if they get soaked, they are still readable. 

You could also talk to your vet. He might have some very good suggestions.


----------



## TOU (Aug 18, 2013)

southern-blue said:


> Northwestern has a goat first aid kit. I had looked into buying it, but they are currently out of stock. The kit includes your basic bandages and stuff as well as two books on goat first aid. The books are water proof, so even if they get soaked, they are still readable.
> 
> You could also talk to your vet. He might have some very good suggestions.


Are the books include the two Carolyn Eddy books?

Thx,

TOU


----------

